# Chauncey Filley St. Louis Jar



## stlouisbottles (Aug 16, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has one of these Chauncey Filley jar's from St Louis for sale or trade? Thanks,
 TA


----------



## stlouisbottles (Dec 6, 2018)

Still looking for this Jar. Thanks.


----------

